# 1/4 hp motors don't need overloads?



## Billy sting (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi everyone any help would be greatly appreciated!

Reason i'm posting here (and not in motor controls) is due to the fact that it is a paint booth blower system in a commercial building.

There are two 1/4 hp blower motors going in to this paint booth. The idea is that the booth will have a corded end to energize the booth, and two switches to power the motors. I've read in the cec that anything under 1 hp doesn't need overloads and also can be controlled manually.

I suppose my question is: if i just have switches like a 240 single throw to turn the motors on, are they sufficient as the motors are 1/4 hp? Anything else i should look out for here?

Thoughts?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Billy sting said:


> Hi everyone any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Reason i'm posting here (and not in motor controls) is due to the fact that it is a paint booth blower system in a commercial building.
> 
> ...


I won't think about it.

But I will comment.

The switches need to be motor rated.

Cheesy snap switches won't last... if they don't breakdown almost immediately.

NEMA standards for small motors place thermal protection _inside_ small motors.

These require no human intervention, as they re-set themselves upon cooling.

This is NOT a DIY forum.:no:

Thank you very much.


----------



## Billy sting (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks for the reply, appreciate the help!

I know I need Hp rated switches. I don't normally work with motors and I wanted to be sure. Fresh out of school and trying to help a friend out.

I was a bit confused with the CEC and wanted to make sure I was doing the right thing. NEMA standards are not always obvious.

Shouldn't have posted so soon. I was in a rush and thanks again.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Always liked the Square D motor rated switches:

http://www.cesco.com/b2c/product/Schneider-Electric-Square-D-2510KO1-Manual-Switch/51910


----------



## Ty the electric guy (Feb 16, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Always liked the Square D motor rated switches:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cesco.com/b2c/product/Schneider-Electric-Square-D-2510KO1-Manual-Switch/51910




I can't see myself ever installing one of these for a fractional horsepower motor. Most basic double pole snap switches are rated at 2hp. The residential grade single pole switches are even rated 1/2 hp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Ty the electric guy said:


> I can't see myself ever installing one of these for a fractional horsepower motor. Most basic double pole snap switches are rated at 2hp. The residential grade single pole switches are even rated 1/2 hp.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are plenty of switches out there that aren't rated for motor loads. I wouldn't install a resi grade switch on a commercial job, let alone as a motor controller.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> There are plenty of switches out there that aren't rated for motor loads.* I wouldn't install a resi grade switch on a commercial job, let alone as a motor controller*.


Preach it brother ! :thumbup:


----------



## Billy sting (Oct 24, 2016)

I did install Pass & Seymore 2hp rated 240V switches. They were about $25.

All works well, and yes its a wee bit overkill.

Good to know about residential switch ratings, thanks 
I didn't know, but yeah in a commercial space wouldn't be appropriate.

My first time with motors and knowing that a switch is a motor starter would've saved me some brain cramps while reading the code book. It's still a hard read sometimes.


----------

